# "No. 1 and No. 2 are booked and done"



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link



> A source familiar with the dealings said Wednesday that the *Bulls have laid out a plan to take Beasley*, with Heat President Pat Riley left with Rose.
> 
> The insider insisted, "No. 1 and No. 2 are booked and done."


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Smart decision if true. Beasley will lead them to contend for many championships.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chad Ford has reported today that Miami might give Mayo serious consideration at #2. Not sure if this is just some random rumor or if there is any truth behind it, but it would be surprising after all the talk in recent weeks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chicago needs Beasley more than they do Rose. I have this weird feeling that Miami trades the pick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I will kill Pat if he passes on Beasley or Rose. Heat fans around the world will rebel, he will probably set off some kind of mass jihad.

You do this and the blood is on YOUR hands Pat!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No way Pat passes on Rose. Unless its for Deron, CP3, LeBron, or...?

Even though this is coming from Ira, I'm still a little big cautiously skeptical. It just seems a little early for this kind of decision, and all indications coming out are that the Bulls haven't decided yet, especially with interviews/workouts not having been done yet.

EDIT: Maybe I screwed us (HEAT) with this Jordan avatar going on over here. Damn Bulls...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gee thanks Jace, way to screw our franchise 

Here's some Paxon quotes from CbsSportsline:

"At this point, they've had one year of college. They've both had phenomenal years, Rose with his ability to lead a team to the national championship game and Beasley, in a tough, physical conference, stepped in and averaged 26 as a freshman. 

Complicating matters is the fact that the Bulls have a need for a true point like Rose and a scoring big man like Beasley. The decision could come down to which position Paxson believes would be harder to fill by other means. 

*"You have a position, point guard, where it's difficult to find terrific players, someone who can lead your team and make others better," he said*. "But you also have a kid (Beasley) that's a flat-out scorer and we see how valuable those guys are." 

If Rose is the choice, Kirk Hinrich or Ben Gordon (or both) could be trade bait in a deal for a big man. If the Bulls opt for Beasley, Tyrus Thomas and either Hinrich or Gordon could be packaged for a point guard. 

"It's always hard," Paxson said. "People want answers and specifics like right now. A lot of things will be determined through time and the course of the discussions we'll have. I feel we'll be able to address what we need to address to get ourselves better." 

*So far, the popular choice in Chicago is Rose*. Besides being a Chicago native who starred at Simeon High School on the south side of the city, most fans are familiar with his game because he led Memphis to the championship game of the NCAA tournament. 

*Rose also has made it clear he would love nothing more than to be drafted by the Bulls. 

"Every young kid who plays basketball dreams of playing in the NBA," he said. "The thought of being drafted by your hometown makes it extra special, especially when your team has a tradition like the Bulls and the great players that have come out of the organization. 

"If it does happen, I promise to come ready and prepared to play, give it everything I have and do whatever I'm asked to do for the team."*

Looks like the pressure actually is on for Pax to take Rose. Would Bulls fans crucify him if he didnt?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

croco said:


> Chad Ford has reported today that Miami might give Mayo serious consideration at #2. Not sure if this is just some random rumor or if there is any truth behind it, but it would be surprising after all the talk in recent weeks.


Riley talking out his bum...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definately. No way Mayo comes into consideration there. Doesnt fit a need, and hes not the pick.

Its Rose, Beasley, or trade. More than likely, its Beasley.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Watch Riley get Melo, a pick and a salary dump out of this pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Watch Riley get Melo, a pick and a salary dump out of this pick.


I wouldn't really like that deal. I'd rather have Beasley for cheap than Melo.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I wouldn't really like that deal. I'd rather have Beasley for cheap than Melo.



but Melo >>>>>>> Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Right now, sure. But Beasley compares pretty similar to Beasley and is slightly further advanced than Melo was at the same age (Beasley just broke Melo's most double doubles in a college season record). Plus Beasley is cheaper.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I wouldn't really like that deal. I'd rather have Beasley for cheap than Melo.


if you got melo, a pick, and got to dump salary that would be much better than just getting beasley especially when they already have marion who plays the same spot as beasley. not to mention that melo alone is better than beasley.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Right now, sure. But Beasley compares pretty similar to Beasley and is slightly further advanced than Melo was at the same age (Beasley just broke Melo's most double doubles in a college season record). Plus Beasley is cheaper.


melo handles the ball more than beasley ever will. carmelo is a sf. beasley is a pf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im aware of that...i was referring statistically


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Just read this on ESPN...Mayo could be #2 to the Heat...

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080523



> The debate continues to rage in Chicago about the No. 1 pick.
> 
> I spoke with John Paxson on Thursday and you can listen to the entire interview here on the podcast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm.... Mayo + a good piece could be >> Beasley alone.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What does Wolves, Sonics and Grizz have to offer that Heat would want?


The only one I can think of right now is Jeff Green and even then, that's not a Heat's need, they would need a solid PF or a C. Unless Grizz is willing to part with Gay? I wonder if Heat would want a back court of Mayo/Wade/Gay. I don't see Wolves giving up Big Al for Beas...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

This is a bad article. They use improper grammar; " _The Heat* is * widely expected to take the leftover with the No. 2 selection."
_It is extremely vague when quoting the "source" as well. If they can't get someone who can write properly, how can they get some all knowing "source". This is just an article by a heat fan who likes rose better than Beasley.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

their grammar is correct.. i don't think ESPN hires fans of specific teams to write for them.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TM said:


> their grammar is correct.. i don't think ESPN hires fans of specific teams to write for them.


Their grammar is wrong and I was using the term fan to indicate that person that wrote the article strongly favored rose in Miami. (I'm aware that any newspaper would have writers on their payroll) The article was dismissed by the bulls GM as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm really not going to debate grammar with you because it's not like this is an opinion. The Heat as an organization is a single unit, therefore it's not wrong just because you say it is... As for it being dismissed by the Bulls GM - he'd be a moron to show his hand now. Of cvouse he's going to dismiss it.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TM said:


> I'm really not going to debate grammar with you because it's not like this is an opinion. The Heat as an organization is a single unit, therefore it's not wrong just because you say it is... As for it being dismissed by the Bulls GM - he'd be a moron to show his hand now. Of cvouse he's going to dismiss it.


The purpose of proper grammar is efficient clear communication. I think when people say the bobcats are drafting Joe Alexander, it is clear that they are referring to a group of people that represent the organization and not an actual group of bobcats. lol.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

mo76 said:


> The purpose of proper grammar is efficient clear communication.


oh. my bad.

not referring to a group of heat? hmh.

riley's still lying through his teeth.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TM said:


> oh. my bad.
> 
> * not referring to a group of heat*? hmh.
> 
> riley's still lying through his teeth.


no, referring to the group of people that run the miami heat. 

I think riley knows he's going to take beasley, and is just trying to make beasley a little bit more humble by saying there is no franchise player in the draft, drafting mayo, trade the pick , ect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

FWIW the Nets have 2 first rounders and a second round pick, if the Heat really are looking to trade the pick, the Nets could be in the mix. Getting a Beasley improves the team immensely


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

in exchange for what?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The picks and players


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

thank you, captain obvious... what players, goober?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol well in my original post, I thought that was pretty clear.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh, the Nets' 3 picks for #3? Heck no.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heck no? Thats a pretty good offer for a draft where there might be no sure fire superstars


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you dont think the first two players in this draft are possible superstars???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They could be, but like I said they arent sure fire bets


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

in that sense - that could be said for every draft


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Heck no? Thats a pretty good offer for a draft where there might be no sure fire superstars


I wonder why your organization would be interested in giving away their two picks for a guy that's 'not guaranteed to be a superstar'.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That would be quite funny if the Heat take Mayo at #2, leaving Beastley for the Wolves at #3. My hopes for the draft, even prior to the lotto, was Rose to the Bulls and Beasley to the Wolves. A lineup of Foye, McCants, Brewer, Beastley and Jefferson would be pretty good, especially by T-Wolves standards, and they're all 24 and younger. As for the Bulls, Rose and Thabo would be a good backcourt tandem, and Tyrus would be a beast with Rose pushing the tempo, along with Noah being improved too. (I'd try and trade any combination of Deng, Gordon, Noc, etc for Josh Smith as well, if the Hawks can't agree to a deal with him)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We arent passing on Beasley if he is there.

Heat were lowest rebounding and scoring team in the league last year, id venture to say we scored the least amount of points in the paint also. 

Beasley offers a versatile offensive arsenal, Miami needs that and a rebounder and it comes in the same package.

Riles is just talkin crap to get people to pony up an irresitable deal. However, all the coaching staff and scouting staff - our GM even - are enamored with the top 2 and called them 'the cream of the crop'. 

I dont see us passing.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol well in my original post, I thought that was pretty clear.


:lol:at your avi


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This really almost isnt fair for me. The Bulls keep drafting my favorite players each draft...they all can't play on this team.

Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Tyrus Thomas, Luol Deng...Beasley?

Jeeze all you're missing is Brandon Bass, Chris Paul, and Dan Dickau and you got the Geaux Tigers Fangasm...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This really almost isnt fair for me. The Bulls keep drafting my favorite players each draft...they all can't play on this team.
> 
> Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Tyrus Thomas, Luol Deng...Beasley?
> 
> Jeeze all you're missing is Brandon Bass, Chris Paul, and Dan Dickau and you got the Geaux Tigers Fangasm...


If the Bulls take Rose (which they probably will) they might have to trade at least half those guys.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> If the Bulls take Rose (which they probably will) they might have to trade at least half those guys.


they'd just have to trade hinrich. duhon should be gone anyway. he sucks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

quality backup PG. ya, he sucks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> they'd just have to trade hinrich. duhon should be gone anyway. he sucks.


Where's their low post offense coming from?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> I wonder why your organization would be interested in giving away their two picks for a guy that's 'not guaranteed to be a superstar'.


Low post scorers are a dime a dozen


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> quality backup PG. ya, he sucks


we must have different definitions of quality.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Where's their low post offense coming from?


drew gooden?

but really, yes they still would have a problem with low post offense. but if they draft beasley and keep the core together, they have no slashers so either way they are missing something important. it is my opinion that rose will get the bigs more easy buckets than beasley will open up lanes for people to slash through. and i just think rose is a better player than beasley(though not by a large margin and i would be very surprised if either became a superstar).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> we must have different definitions of quality.


obviously... a low turnover guy who can come in and not totally screw up your offense while your team's starter rests. he's no rodney stucky, but does he suck?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Duhon is solid. Hes not world beater, but id take him on my team.

Back on point though, number 1 and 2 are pretty much done...but are they staying put? 

I hope so.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> obviously... a low turnover guy who can come in and not totally screw up your offense while your team's starter rests. he's no rodney stucky, but does he suck?


i think you know my opinion on it.

he can't shoot the ball, he can't create for himself or others, and he's always been overrated on defense. how does he not suck?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

when you start for your team on a somewhat regular basis (well, until you get caught staying up past your bedtime and drinking like you're still in college), you must not suck too bad... when he can't find a job as a backup, i'll agree with ya.


----------

